# Stage II Fire Danger, Westwater / BLM Moab District



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

All,

I just talked with Bob Brennan the Westwater ranger. He says that currently throughout the entire Moab District they are under Stage II Fire Danger alert. This means that:

No smoking except in a vehicle or at a developed campsite. NOTE: ALL campsites at Westwater are all considered undeveloped, if you must smoke, go sit on a boat that's in the water to smoke. NO smoking if you're on a hike, leave the cigs on the boat.

NO FIRES except for propane stoves with a shut off valve. NO campfires allowed, but YOU STILL NEED A FIREPAN in the event of an emergency.

If you see someone acting irresponsibly, please protect OUR public lands and speak up to them.

PERMITS: Also, he said that they are no longer able to print out people's permits at the ranger station and, as always, will be checking the TL's ID and all gear before launching. If you have your act together everything will go smoothly, shitshows will not be allowed to launch.

Also, if you've got a motor, make sure you have the required fire extinguisher. Read all the permit stipulations before heading to the put-in...

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Stage II Smoking*

Actually, Stage II means that smoking is prohibited except in an enclosed vehicle or building. (maybe Utah is different though, but I think everyone adheres to USFS guidelines). 

Stage I allows smoking in developed campgrounds and an area cleared of vegetation. I've heard ten feet; I've heard three feet.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ArgoCat said:


> Actually, Stage II means that smoking is prohibited except in an enclosed vehicle or building. (maybe Utah is different though, but I think everyone adheres to USFS guidelines).
> 
> Stage I allows smoking in developed campgrounds and an area cleared of vegetation. I've heard ten feet; I've heard three feet.


Thanks for the clarification, ArgoCat. The message is clear: The danger is severe.

If you gotta smoke, do it on the boat.

Hopefully no one will write a new verse to this song about setting their campsite on fire...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65_-vNtWLLs

-AH


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

Camped at WW, the night of the 27th, and day tripped the river the 28th. 

Did not see or smell anything being smoked or burned in the campground or on the river.

The staff were friendly, courteous, kind, and quick during the inspection.

I've not rafted the river this low...

Skull and Sock were easy-pleasy.

Bowling and Last Chance were surprisingly strong and extremely fun.

The headwinds getting out were brutal.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Its been years, but Bowling alley has some of the best surf waves as it drops blow 3,500 or 3 K. and then is almost calm water when its washed out.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Last week end ( not yesterday cause I had too much honey do!! Thanks babe!!!) I ended up twice camped near people who wanted a fire and we're willing to pay the fine. WHAT!!!! Is the fine too low maybe? Pls don't be one of these A holes everybody. Just had to share this because when they close the national Forest and everyone gets pissed, we know why. 

Shit them people piss me off. To make matters worse the first group burned pallets and a tire! These people don't need educated they need arrested and shot. 

This was not westwater, it was the ark valley. Don't want to say exactly where cause I like this camp spot.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

NOCO please report individuals like that to the authorities.

It is too dry to have idiots doing that, the Chaffee County Sheriff is more than happy to fine these folks and provide them with an education.

Most of the valley was and is still without Verizon cell, internet and landlines, so reverse 911 will not reach most residents if a fire started this weekend.

This is all due to a major hub being damaged from the Spring Fire.


----------

